# Ordered One of Those M5 Thingies!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whilst wasting time on Saturday, i popped into my local Bimmer dealer for a nosey at the 645CI (was not really taken with it). The friendly salesman came over to chat about my gleaming RS6 outside (he too was a Petrol Head which makes a pleasant change).

After the usual small talk, he got onto the topic of the New M5 & after a while i decided to take the leap & am now number 8 on their list  8)

Only problem is the dealer only thinks they'll get an allocation of 7 for 2005, so my wait may be long. Only need to decide on the spec 3 months before build, so plenty of time to mull those decisions over.

Dealer said that 700 will be UK bound next year which is higher than i expected. Hopeful they will get slightly more allocation next year so i may be lucky & take delivery in Summer 2005.

Not 100% sure i'll follow through, as i have concerns over the possible performance loss due to the M5 being almost 80lbs-ft lower than my RS6 & the power only on a par, but i'll wait until i get a test drive.

Perhaps i could sell my spot a few months before delivery for MUCHO profit, here's hoping.

Am i to move over to the dark side???????

Perhaps   :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You jammy sod, that is a hell of a car. :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Excellent choice. If you do decide to sell your place on the list when the time comes, drop me an IM.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't wait to hear a comparison between the RS6 and a M5 particularly your 515BHP RS6. From the reports I've read I would imagine the M5 would be the better handler but having driven a RS6, briefly, I know what a mega performer it is in a straight line even in standard tune. 

Look forward to hearing your thoughts after you've had your test drive.

By the way, I'm not envious at all :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The dark side eh? :wink: Torque vs V10 revs. chassis sophistication vs grunty traction.

M5 Tests well 'best sport saloon ever' etc. and is a new generation on from the RS6. It would have to be an 'in and out' 'buy and sell' exercise as dep'n on large expensive german saloons has never been good.

For $60K I'd be heading for a Carrera S. Dep'n likely to be far better. Different car I know.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> The dark side eh? :wink: Torque vs V10 revs. chassis sophistication vs grunty traction.
> 
> M5 Tests well 'best sport saloon ever' etc. and is a new generation on from the RS6. It would have to be an 'in and out' 'buy and sell' exercise as dep'n on large expensive german saloons has never been good.
> 
> For $60K I'd be heading for a Carrera S. Dep'n likely to be far better. Different car I know.


These were my main reasons for deciding to take the plunge. Can't get away from the fact i don't tink the M5 will out perform my RS, but i imagine i won't be left wanting.

Having mulled over the Porsche route many many times, i can't ignore the fact that for everyday motoring, i'd be shit scared to park the Porker up in airports etc. for days on end & using it for the slog to London & back. I would end up back having 2 cars & that just aint practical.

With limited numbers & plenty of enthusiasts, i think residuals should hold up well (although it is a limited market) & my RS6 has doen well so far, with only a marginal drop in value over the 7 months i've owned it, but as i got such a good ex-dem deal in the 1st place, that will have helped plenty.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Paul
I was jealous when you upgraded the TT for the S8, and then the S8 for the '6.
Now I'm just green.
If you get to the front of the M5 queue, enjoy!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Not 100% sure i'll follow through


 [smiley=toilet.gif]

It won't be that quick Paul.... 

Green with envy mate!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Gorgeous  - Git


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I need a new job.

That will be an awesome car. I echo Gary's comments on depreciation though....big M's tend to depreciate heavily after a while. However, the new M5 is such an awesome machine - it could be different.

Damian


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sure you're right re depn.
I suppose the "sensible" thing (as if owning an M5 is ever sensible) is to get in as early as poss and sell it before they get too popular/Insp I/residuals crash.
Of course, judging that one is the hard part, along with keeping your licence....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lucky man! 8)

So V8s aren't good enough? :roll:

V10 & RWD :evil: Enjoy it


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a video wich compares the RS6+ vs M5 !

Video RS6+ VS M5


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Whilst wasting time on Saturday, i popped into my local Bimmer dealer for a nosey at the 645CI (was not really taken with it). The friendly salesman came over to chat about my gleaming RS6 outside (he too was a Petrol Head which makes a pleasant change).
> 
> After the usual small talk, he got onto the topic of the New M5 & after a while i decided to take the leap & am now number 8 on their list  8)
> 
> ...


Looks like a mini darkside meet a week on sunday


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

Stop mucking about and get a fast car that looks good as well . . .

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst wasting time on Saturday, i popped into my local Bimmer dealer for a nosey at the 645CI (was not really taken with it). The friendly salesman came over to chat about my gleaming RS6 outside (he too was a Petrol Head which makes a pleasant change).
> ...


My new M5 is at least 12 months away, so i'll be in the RS6 next Sunday, keeping the Audi flag flying 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Paul,
> 
> Stop mucking about and get a fast car that looks good as well . . .
> 
> Dave


Will do buddy.

I'm trying my best, but as you know, i like the stealth factor 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

good one..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27778

:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> good one..
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27778
> 
> :roll:


I remember that thread with fond memories.

Still not convinced i'll notice any performance increase & am slightly concerned about the 80lbs-ft drop in torque from my current steed, but i'm fairly sure the chassis & handling characteristics will more than make up for that, along with it being a more modern overall design.

The motoring press also appear to be giving the new M5 some rave reviews so i'm following their lead a little. Got the option to get my deposit back in full or sell my slot if the car does not do it for me once i get to test drive one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did you read the M5/AMG 55 CLS review in this weeks Autocar?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did you read the M5/AMG 55 CLS review in this weeks Autocar?


Nope, not a reader of Autocar. I'm an Auto Express man :lol: 

May pick up a copy tomorrow for a look see 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did you read the M5/AMG 55 CLS review in this weeks Autocar?


An excellent write up in Autocar 

http://www.autocar.co.uk/RoadTest_Summary.asp?RT=212071


----------

